# New Drawing!



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow....simply beautiful!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Wow that is amazing!! Love the detail of the fur


----------



## Catpeedontherug (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree with above poster~ detail to fur and the main are beautiful!!


----------



## TheLauren (Aug 26, 2012)

I think it's great.


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you all very much I really appreciate your comments


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Beautiful work!

Wess


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

just delightful!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you very much Tinyliny and Flintlock it really means a lot coming from you guys! 


Just wondering, anything anything to improve on so far?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the sketch like quality. Dont' overwork it. that is the bane of my existance!

However, you could darken the eye just a wee bit. So that the levels of intensity are a bit wider (light to dark) .


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I like it very much-he looks so huggable!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> I love the sketch like quality. Dont' overwork it. that is the bane of my existance!
> 
> However, you could darken the eye just a wee bit. So that the levels of intensity are a bit wider (light to dark) .


Thank you very much! Yeah I thought it needed more contrast to darkened it up a little the other day will post a new scan soon


----------



## kavalon (Dec 17, 2012)

WOW this is soooo pretty!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's another update, nearly finished!


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Love it! You are so talented!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is drawn on grid paper?


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

GallopingGuitarist: Thank you very much! I still have a long way to go though but I'm only 17 so there's still time 

TinyLiny: Nope drawn on normal sketch paper I drew the grid out myself to help with proportions a lot of artists use the technique like Maria D'Angelo if you've heard of her? Anyhoo the grid will all be gone when it's finished


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I have just started using a grid to and it halves the time it takes to draw the outline! 

Love how this one is turning out! Well Done!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Love it! Wish I had the patience to work on the same drawing for more than a week, haha.
I applaud your skill with drawing out the grid, even with a drawing ruler (the ones that have the T on the end to make sure the line is perfectly horizontal) my lines go crooked. XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

CaitlinPalomino: Thanks very much  Yeah grids are more accurate.

Iseul: Thank you! Yeah I'm surprised I've managed to keep up with this one. What I do to keep my grids relatively straight I'll decide my square size then map out dots at the top and bottom of the page and join them up that makes the lines relatively straight  ooh I've never heard of a drawing ruler might have to get one haha


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

The drawing ruler is more for CAD drawings, but Ive found my horizon line is actually straight (if im doing that type of drawing) and my ground line (horse side shot for "imaginary confo" lol). We use to do a dot for every inch of paper and then connect them, but I swear our art paper was crooked..I never got not one line straight, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Mine can be a little bit crooked they're definitely not totally straight but a few millimeters here or there doesn't make too much difference xD


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

FINISHED IT!
Finally haha let me know what you think!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Fantastic! I just want to reach in and give it a hug.  Great job.


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

JessXxX said:


> FINISHED IT!
> Finally haha let me know what you think!


Smoking girl! You should be proud
Wess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Horsesdon'tlie: Yeah he does look very huggable! Thank you 

Wess: Thanks very much I have to say I am quite pleased my best drawing to date but still more to improve on!


----------

